# Language School in Bologna



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

We plan to move to Bologna next year and the first priority is to improve our use of italian language. I have started to look on the internet and there seems to be loads of language schools in Bologna - please can someone recommend a good school based on personal experience. 

Thks 

Ianthy


----------



## dub79 (May 15, 2012)

Hi there,
I was learning Italian in a school in Bologna about 10 years ago, the school is called Cultura Italiana, located in Via Castiglione no. 4 in the city centre. The school was quite good, they tested my entry level first and the class size was small with many international students from all over the world.
Good luck with your move!
Lilian


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation - they are on my list of possibles to great to get feedback from a past client. How is your language - you must be fluent.

Rgds


----------



## dub79 (May 15, 2012)

Hi, yes I'm fluent now, I took courses for a few years actually. But living in Italy talking in Italian all day obviously helps to speed things up.


----------



## bhughes (Oct 12, 2012)

I've just finished a 4 week course at Madrelingua, another language school in Bologna. I was really satisfied with the standard of teaching and the levels available. Having studied Italian for quite a bit before I was mainly looking to iron out some mistakes I continually used to make. They also have pronunciation classes in the afternoon a few days a week so you can perfect your 'gn' sound! 

Look for a tandem as well (conversation partner). People in Italy are very keen to learn English, so you can do a language exchange with absolute ease. Check out via Zamboni (student area) for flyers on this.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

bhughes said:


> I've just finished a 4 week course at Madrelingua, another language school in Bologna. I was really satisfied with the standard of teaching and the levels available. Having studied Italian for quite a bit before I was mainly looking to iron out some mistakes I continually used to make. They also have pronunciation classes in the afternoon a few days a week so you can perfect your 'gn' sound!
> 
> Look for a tandem as well (conversation partner). People in Italy are very keen to learn English, so you can do a language exchange with absolute ease. Check out via Zamboni (student area) for flyers on this.



Thks for the recommendation. Was your course intensive - how many days/hours was the programme also the number of students in the class?

thks


----------



## bhughes (Oct 12, 2012)

ianthy said:


> Thks for the recommendation. Was your course intensive - how many days/hours was the programme also the number of students in the class?
> 
> thks


My course was the 'standard Italian course' which was 4 hours of lessons a day, Monday to Friday for the 4 weeks I was there. This consisted of 2 hours of grammar based lessons in the morning (starting at 9.30am) and 2 hours of conversation afterwards. Numbers differed over the course of the 4 weeks, as people are always coming and going, so anywhere between 4-8 people when I was there. Usually on the lower end of that.

The best thing about the conversation was that the first hour was in a 'bar' (cafe) where we would all get a coffee or juice etc. and chat in a more informal environment. Teachers are around to correct mistakes or help with vocab and the like. 

I think the intensive course is closer to 6 hours a day, with lessons in the afternoon as well. Just google 'madrelingua italiano/Bologna' and you can find a lot more info.


----------

